# Facebook-group...



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, all!
I have started a group about Norwegian shipping on Facebook. The mission is to collect shipphotos there and discuss Norwegian shipping.
Its in Norwegian, but feel free to have a look!
http://www.facebook.com/groups.php?id ... p?gid=149919619939&ref=ts


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

As a user of facebook, I find it nigh impossible to find any group there as there are thousands of quite useless and badly named groups, unless you know the specific name before searching, a person might never find it. *Please can you give the specific name for your group*. Facebook is one of the most disorganised entities I have ever used.

The URL noted above has been curtailed due to length, I suspect. Unless you give a Group name, finding it will be nigh impossible.


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

SN is not free notice board for every tom dick and harry(and one other member) to spam our membership for there own groups,so please don't do it.

thanks


----------

